# Solomon Stoddard on the evil of formalism



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 1, 2019)

BY _Formality._ Where the Worship of God is set up, Men don’t readily lose the _form,_ but it is a frequent thing to lose the _power_ of _Godliness._ ...

For more, see Solomon Stoddard on the evil of formalism.

N.B. Solomon Stoddard was Jonathan Edwards's grandfather.


----------

